# light box



## spes (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello,,,
I've been away from woodworking for some time..and am a little rusty.
I want to build a lighted box with with street number of my house to put at the end of my driveway. I have a nice set of plans for a landscape light,,but want to modify it to show the house number on one side. I am thinking of making a solid panel "door" then routing my numbers with a template thru the panel so the light will shine thru. I want to use colored glass inside the box.
My question is how to attach the glass and be able to replace it if needed.
Ideally I want to slide the glass out the top when the cap is opened in the box. If I make the panel like a "door" with my stile and rail bits do you think there would be enough material to cut a second slot to drop the glass in?

This is an idea of what the light would look like before modifying for the numbers,, I would add rails also,,
Any suggestions appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the RouterForums spes.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

spes said:


> Hello,,,
> My question is how to attach the glass and be able to replace it if needed.
> Ideally I want to slide the glass out the top when the cap is opened in the box. If I make the panel like a "door" with my stile and rail bits do you think there would be enough material to cut a second slot to drop the glass in?


Never having use rail and stile bits I'd think so but if you can't you could accomplish the same thing by affixing a narrow piece of trim around the "glass hole" with a rabbet sized for the glass thickness.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Just a thought can you just put sticky numbers on the inside of the glass when light is on the numbers would show.


----------



## spes (Nov 13, 2009)

I could do the sticky numbers, but I think routing the numbers all the way thru a panel would look alot better during the day. I think BigJim nailed it. I can mount a small piece on the interior with a rabbit for the glass.

On another note,, what to do about water intrusion,,
maybe rout a groove for a rubber gasket?

Thank you all for the ideas
Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Just use the 
Rubber Glass Retainer 25' roll, it just snaps in place and will keep the water out..and can be taken out with just quick snap out to replace the glass if needed..

Rubber Glass Retainer 25 roll-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

It works best with the router bit set below but it will work with almost any R & S set.
3-Pc Glass Panel Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Glass-Panel-Doors-Made-Easy/productinfo/DVDS2/
Or the set below
http://cgi.ebay.com/2pc-1-2-SH-Glas...ViewItemQQptZRouters_Bits?hash=item20ae19e86a

Below you will see a simple jig to cut it off at 45 deg. for the corners...
===========


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BTW Mike, I really like the lighted sign!


----------

